# Garcia Revo Reels



## BassNBob (Dec 17, 2012)

Need to know more about the Revo S, SX, STX, and Orra. What would your suggestion for buying one for Christmas? 
This would go on a Duckett 7'3" MH rod that I won last month.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 17, 2012)

Lews you'll never look at Shimano the same again.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 18, 2012)

I've got 2 of the new STX gen 3 models - 7.1 & 8.1.... I've got nothing but good things to say about them. But if I have to do over again, I think I would just get the SX model.

I did just buy an Orra SC spinning reel and put it on a St Croix Tournament Legend... wow - probably one of the best setups I have in spinning gear. 

Lew's are awesome too - and they require very little maintenance. You can clean them once a year and they are like brand new again


----------



## RivRunR (Dec 18, 2012)

I've got a lefty SX that I use for spinnerbaits and really like it. Took a while to get it dialed in, but it casts great.

BTW, Tackle Warehouse has some of the Abu's on sale: Tackle Warehouse Sale


----------



## BassNBob (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll be getting something after Christmas when BPS has it's sale.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 19, 2012)

Hmmm, I said Shimano, guess i meant Abu, don't own either so i guess thats why!


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a revo s and love it


----------



## albright1695 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have an OrraSX and love it. And I like my promaxs too.......Yeah Im an abu garcia guy.lol


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 22, 2012)

Bugpac said:


> Hmmm, I said Shimano, guess i meant Abu, don't own either so i guess thats why!




I agree that the Lews Reel is nice but I fish with a few people who prefer the Abu over the lews by a long shot - especially if they add the ceramic bearings and up the drag washers on the Revo


----------



## Fishingtech (Feb 2, 2013)

The Abu Garcia Veritas and Vendetta rods are nice too, I have two revo s, a pro max and a black max reel, that I've had for about five years. The revo s is by far one of the smoothest casting reels that I've dealt with.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Feb 21, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, I said Shimano, guess i meant Abu, don't own either so i guess thats why!
> ...


Kinda like saying I like my Mustang better than a Camaro especially after I installed a turbo and nitrous, NO DUH :LOL2:


----------



## 304boy (Mar 24, 2013)

I have fished with all the revos. I returned the mgx the next day. You can't go wrong with any of the new Lews.


----------



## stevesecotec02 (May 4, 2013)

I habe a revo sx and the toro and love them both. The sx was a little tricky to get dialed in but once i got it set right it became my favorite reel. The toro has been used for everything from top water frogs in heavy slop to throwing bucktsils for musky and has never skipped a beat.


----------



## crawlin_archer (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't have a Revo yet but I plan on getting 1 or 2. I do have the Abu Promax, Silvermax & Blackmax all on 7' Medium or Medium Heavy & have no complaints about them. For a lower priced baitcasting reel they work great IMO & with a little cleaning & oil they keep on ticking. I fish a lot of light lures like trick worms & frogs & they all cast great when dialed in.


----------



## airsickness (Sep 3, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=306850#p306850 said:


> 304boy » 24 Mar 2013, 22:07[/url]"]I have fished with all the revos. I returned the mgx the next day. You can't go wrong with any of the new Lews.




All of my baitcasters are Lews Speed Spool Tournament Pro. They can be had for much less than retail if you look around. They are the best I've used, ever!
As for spinning reels I am still a bit undecided. Bang for the buck I am bouncing back and forth between the Shimano Symetre and the Orra S. If the Orra S holds up over this year, I will replace all my other reels with this model as they die off. The Orra S 20 has 12lbs of drag and is really light. I got mine on sale at Dicks for $50 in a damaged package. The reel was fine and is fast becoming my favorite. In Canada I landed a 12lb Pike and the drag was super smooth and didn't jump at all. And the red trim on the reel matches the lettering on my Falcon Bucoo if you are inclined to care about such things. Hope this reply helps & didn't come too late.


----------



## CLM (Sep 9, 2013)

After having bought new rods and reels for both of my parents, my wife and even the neighbor kid over the last couple of years, I decided it was time to treat myself. I had inherited a new spinning rod from my wife when she didn't like it the first time she had used it, otherwise it had been 15 years since I bought myself a rod or reel. So I picked up a little ultra light a few months ago and started looking at baitcasters every time I went in BP or Cabelas. Finally narrowed it down to the Revos or Currados. Went fishing with my boss and tried out a currado and a Revo S that he had, which quickly made up my mind.

Came home and did a little shopping. Picked up a Revo SX for $129 and a Revo S for $105 from ebay with free shipping, both new in boxes. Went to BP and got a Garcia Vendetta for the SX and a Berkly Lightning rod for the S. Have them spooled up and ready to role, hopefully going to try them out this weekend.


----------



## frankc (Nov 10, 2013)

We have used Ambassadeur reels since the early 70's and are sold on them. Our latest are Revo S reels which have been great little reels and have landed channel bass (redfish) up to the 30 - 34" class with no problems using original Stren mono.

We stuck with the S rather than the upgraded reels as we use them in salt water.


----------



## RLC61 (Dec 26, 2013)

I used an Ambassadeur 5500 C3 for about 15 years, and love it, but recently decided to upgrade. I fiddled around with all the Revo models at Bass Pro. I ended up buying a couple Revo Premiers. Thye are awesome reels.


----------

